# الفرق بين مراتك و نجوم اف ام



## mena2222 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

الفرق بين مراتك ونجوم اف ام 
نجوم اف ام

مزيكا على كيف كيفك

مراتك

نكد على عين عينك
####################

عيش صباحك مع نجوم اف ام

مراتك
اصحى ربنا يهدك

####################

نجوم اف ام

اجمد سبعه الساعه سابعه

مراتك

اجمد عالقه فى اى وقت

####################

نجوم اف ام

البرنامج بتاعك مع موبينيل

مراتك
كل حاجه بتاعتها شقه مرتب والباقى انت عارفه

####################

نجوم اف ام

توب توينتي 20

مع مراتك

توب ساكت

####################


نجوم اف ام

انا والنجوم وهواك

مع مراتك
هاتشوف النجوووم في عز الضهر

####################


نجوم اف ام

ميه فاصله سته

مراتك

فاصله ميه ونور والباقيه تاتى


----------



## sosana (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين مراتك و نجوم اف ام*

هههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة اوي يا مينا


----------



## red_pansy (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين مراتك و نجوم اف ام*



mena2222 قال:


> الفرق بين مراتك ونجوم اف ام
> نجوم اف ام
> 
> مزيكا على كيف كيفك
> ...



:boxing::boxing::boxing:
*شكلك مستغنى عن عمرك:act19:*
*خد نصيحة اختك المجربه :boxing:واهرب*
*اللهم انى بلغت:a63:*
​


----------



## mena2222 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين مراتك و نجوم اف ام*

اهرب لية 

هو انا قولت حاجة غلط يا ريد :dntknw:

وبعدين :yaka:

انا ورايا رجالة هنا olling:

يا رب شاب يخلى عندة دم ويقف معايا :t32::ranting:


----------



## Kiril (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين مراتك و نجوم اف ام*

رجالة ميين يا عم
ده الجري نص الجدعنة


----------



## mena2222 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين مراتك و نجوم اف ام*

*لا 

رفعت راسنا بين الاعداء 

(انا رايى من رايك ) *


----------



## muheb (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين مراتك و نجوم اف ام*

ههههههههههههههههههه مرسي


----------



## R0O0O0KY (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين مراتك و نجوم اف ام*

هههههههههههههههههههههه جامدة جدا جدا شكراا لتعبك​


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين مراتك و نجوم اف ام*

هههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة اوي


----------



## assyrian girl (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين مراتك و نجوم اف ام*

hahahahhahaha thats really funny


----------



## mena2222 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين مراتك و نجوم اف ام*



muheb قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه مرسي




شكرا على مرورك


----------



## mena2222 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين مراتك و نجوم اف ام*



therocky قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه جامدة جدا جدا شكراا لتعبك​




لا تعب ولا حاجة (علشان تعرف بس ):t17:

شكرا لمرورك


----------



## mena2222 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين مراتك و نجوم اف ام*



yoyo112yoyo قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة اوي




انت الاحلى يا باشا 

مرسى لمرورك


----------



## mena2222 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين مراتك و نجوم اف ام*



assyrian girl قال:


> hahahahhahaha thats really funny




ثانكس لمرورك


----------



## fullaty (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين مراتك و نجوم اف ام*

ههههههههههههههههه

طيب يبقى خالوا نجوم اف ام تنفعكوا :spor22:
حد قالوكوا تتجوزوا :a82:
بطلوا تجرا ورانا بس وانتوا واحنا نرتاح :ranting:​


----------



## mena2222 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين مراتك و نجوم اف ام*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> طيب يبقى خالوا نجوم اف ام تنفعكوا :spor22:
> حد قالوكوا تتجوزوا :a82:
> بطلوا تجرا ورانا بس وانتوا واحنا نرتاح :ranting:​




اكيد نجوم اف ام هتنفعنا

بس برضوا لازم نتجوز

احنا نقدر يا باشا

هههههههههههه

ميرسى لمرورك فى الموضوع


----------



## losivertheprince (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين مراتك و نجوم اف ام*

*سلام المسيح :
يا ابو مينا موضوعك زي العسل واحنا وراك طالما انت بترفع شعار الحقيقة دائمآ 
علي العموم انا سمعت ان الستات عاملة حملة لايقاف نجوم اف ام ويخلوها نجوم عينيك بعد العلقة 
وناتي بعد الفاصل*​


----------



## mena2222 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين مراتك و نجوم اف ام*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> يا ابو مينا موضوعك زي العسل واحنا وراك طالما انت بترفع شعار الحقيقة دائمآ
> علي العموم انا سمعت ان الستات عاملة حملة لايقاف نجوم اف ام ويخلوها نجوم عينيك بعد العلقة
> وناتي بعد الفاصل*​




ايوة كدة يا جماعة 

و نرفع راية الحقيقة 

وراية الاحتجاج على وقف الاف ام 

و يا رب كل الشباب ينضموا 

هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين مراتك و نجوم اف ام*

بصراحة رفعت راسنا قدام اختنا فيبى بس يا ريت تاخد بالك من نفسك لأن واضح ان اللى بيحبونا كتير فى المنتدى بقيادة الغالية فيبى اكثر الله من امثالها ( كده و كده بس باتقى شرها )


----------



## fullaty (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين مراتك و نجوم اف ام*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> بصراحة رفعت راسنا قدام اختنا فيبى بس يا ريت تاخد بالك من نفسك لأن واضح ان اللى بيحبونا كتير فى المنتدى بقيادة الغالية فيبى اكثر الله من امثالها ( كده و كده بس باتقى شرها )



ميرسى ان بقيت غاليه وشريره مش بقولك الاقاب نزله تتحدف عليا 
ربنا يرفع رايتكوا فى نجوم اف ام :kap::kap:
واحنا ربنا هيرفع رايتا فى البيت ونشوف مين هيكسب :spor22::spor22::spor22:​


----------



## losivertheprince (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين مراتك و نجوم اف ام*

*سلام المسيح :
أقرار هام 
نقر نحن المغلوبين علي امرنا المعروفين سلفآ بأسم ( الرجاله ) بأننا نعلن حالة الحرب مع جميع احفاد أمنا حواء من الجنس المتوحش المعروف خطأ بأسم ( الاناث ) وعلي جميع الاعضاء توخي الحذر لان هناك جماعة ارهابيه تعرف بأسم جماعة ( اديلهم علي حنطور عنيهم ) بقيادة الارهابيه المعروفة ( فيبي بن لادن بن يوسف ) وانا اعلنت هذا والله المعين .......... وربنا ياخد بيد الرجال المتزوجين لكن انا برجو انهم يعملوا معسكر في المطبخ او الحمام ويحصنوه كويس اتقاء لشر المخلوق التنني المعروف بالمرأه .
وربنا ياخد بأيدينا في الفتره العسيرة دي*​


----------



## fullaty (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين مراتك و نجوم اف ام*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> أقرار هام
> نقر نحن المغلوبين علي امرنا المعروفين سلفآ بأسم ( الرجاله ) بأننا نعلن حالة الحرب مع جميع احفاد أمنا حواء من الجنس المتوحش المعروف خطأ بأسم ( الاناث ) وعلي جميع الاعضاء توخي الحذر لان هناك جماعة ارهابيه تعرف بأسم جماعة ( اديلهم علي حنطور عنيهم ) بقيادة الارهابيه المعروفة ( فيبي بن لادن بن يوسف ) وانا اعلنت هذا والله المعين .......... وربنا ياخد بيد الرجال المتزوجين لكن انا برجو انهم يعملوا معسكر في المطبخ او الحمام ويحصنوه كويس اتقاء لشر المخلوق التنني المعروف بالمرأه .
> وربنا ياخد بأيدينا في الفتره العسيرة دي*​



ايوة دلوقتى تدخلوا المطابخ وتعملوا غلابه ............صحيح كهن رجاله 
شويه كمان توقلى بسمع نجوم اف ام وانا بقشر البصل 
بطلوا مبدأ نتمسكن لغايه ما نتمكن يالهوى منكوا وعلى تمثلكوا ​


----------



## mena2222 (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين مراتك و نجوم اف ام*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> بصراحة رفعت راسنا قدام اختنا فيبى بس يا ريت تاخد بالك من نفسك لأن واضح ان اللى بيحبونا كتير فى المنتدى بقيادة الغالية فيبى اكثر الله من امثالها ( كده و كده بس باتقى شرها )




اكيد رطبعا عارف انك بتتقى شرها

هههه

سلامات يا فيبى


----------



## mena2222 (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين مراتك و نجوم اف ام*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> ميرسى ان بقيت غاليه وشريره مش بقولك الاقاب نزله تتحدف عليا
> ربنا يرفع رايتكوا فى نجوم اف ام :kap::kap:
> واحنا ربنا هيرفع رايتا فى البيت ونشوف مين هيكسب :spor22::spor22::spor22:​




كلة الا راية البيوت دى 

انا عارف نهايتها مش كويسة 

طبعا اكيد ليكوا يا ستات

يعنى هتكونوا تعبتوا من الزعاق و الضرب

(الى ضربتوة للرجالة طبعا)

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## mena2222 (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين مراتك و نجوم اف ام*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> أقرار هام
> نقر نحن المغلوبين علي امرنا المعروفين سلفآ بأسم ( الرجاله ) بأننا نعلن حالة الحرب مع جميع احفاد أمنا حواء من الجنس المتوحش المعروف خطأ بأسم ( الاناث ) وعلي جميع الاعضاء توخي الحذر لان هناك جماعة ارهابيه تعرف بأسم جماعة ( اديلهم علي حنطور عنيهم ) بقيادة الارهابيه المعروفة ( فيبي بن لادن بن يوسف ) وانا اعلنت هذا والله المعين .......... وربنا ياخد بيد الرجال المتزوجين لكن انا برجو انهم يعملوا معسكر في المطبخ او الحمام ويحصنوه كويس اتقاء لشر المخلوق التنني المعروف بالمرأه .
> وربنا ياخد بأيدينا في الفتره العسيرة دي*​




معاك يا فندم

و جارى التنفيذ و تحصين المعسكر

ربنا معانا بقى


----------



## fullaty (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين مراتك و نجوم اف ام*

شكلى همشى واسيبلكوا المنتدى ارمحوا فيه زى مانتوا عايزين :ranting:












انتوا صدقتوا بعينكوا:spor22:​


----------



## mena2222 (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين مراتك و نجوم اف ام*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> ايوة دلوقتى تدخلوا المطابخ وتعملوا غلابه ............صحيح كهن رجاله
> شويه كمان توقلى بسمع نجوم اف ام وانا بقشر البصل
> بطلوا مبدأ نتمسكن لغايه ما نتمكن يالهوى منكوا وعلى تمثلكوا ​




تمثيل اية يا فيبى

تتمسكنوا لحد ما تتمكنوا طبعا المثل دة ليكوا

اهمدى شوية فى حررربك على الرجااالة الغلابة:new2:


----------



## fullaty (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين مراتك و نجوم اف ام*



mena2222 قال:


> كلة الا راية البيوت دى
> 
> انا عارف نهايتها مش كويسة
> 
> ...



لما انتوا عارفين كده ما تخليكوا بكرامتكوا كده كويسين:spor22::spor22: 

مش معقوله كل يوم ضرب ضرب:t32::t32:

انتوا اللى بتجبوه لروحكوا وترجعوا تزعلوا 

هههههههههههههه​


----------



## fullaty (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين مراتك و نجوم اف ام*



mena2222 قال:


> تمثيل اية يا فيبى
> 
> تتمسكنوا لحد ما تتمكنوا طبعا المثل دة ليكوا
> 
> اهمدى شوية فى حررربك على الرجااالة الغلابة:new2:




تصدق مفيش اغلب من الستات فى البلد دى :beee:

وانا مش بحارب الرجاله هى الرجاله اللى عايزة كده:ranting:

وكمان فين الستات المفتريه دى دول كلهم مكسورين وعمرى ما شفت واحده واخده حقها​


----------



## mena2222 (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين مراتك و نجوم اف ام*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> لما انتوا عارفين كده ما تخليكوا بكرامتكوا كده كويسين:spor22::spor22:
> 
> مش معقوله كل يوم ضرب ضرب:t32::t32:
> 
> ...



لالالالالالالالالالالا

فهمتينى غلط يا فيبى

دا احنا بس جنتل و مش بنرضى نضرب بنات

دة كان قصدى

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## mena2222 (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين مراتك و نجوم اف ام*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> تصدق مفيش اغلب من الستات فى البلد دى :beee:
> 
> وانا مش بحارب الرجاله هى الرجاله اللى عايزة كده:ranting:
> 
> وكمان فين الستات المفتريه دى دول كلهم مكسورين وعمرى ما شفت واحده واخده حقها​




طلعيلى ست واحدة مكسورة

الا اذا ماشفتش كويس و هى بتضرب جوزها

هههههههههههههههههه

دا احنا غلابة يا فيبى

انتوا الى بتداروا العين عليكوا


----------



## جيلان (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين مراتك و نجوم اف ام*

هههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة اوى يا مينا
بس استلئى وعدك بئى والحق استخبى اليومين دول:t32:


----------



## gift (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين مراتك و نجوم اف ام*

حلوة


----------



## جيلان (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين مراتك و نجوم اف ام*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> يا ابو مينا موضوعك زي العسل واحنا وراك طالما انت بترفع شعار الحقيقة دائمآ
> علي العموم انا سمعت ان الستات عاملة حملة لايقاف نجوم اف ام ويخلوها نجوم عينيك بعد العلقة
> وناتي بعد الفاصل*​



هههههههههههههههههه يا برنس انا نفسى اعرف بجد  انت بتجيب اسامى البرامج بتاعتك دى منين
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا مش حينفع كدى  انتو عايزين وقفة احنا لازم نعمل حزب و ..............ززززالباقى انتو عرفينه:t32:


----------



## maria123 (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين مراتك و نجوم اف ام*

هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ibrahim william (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين مراتك و نجوم اف ام*

gamda gdn


----------



## losivertheprince (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين مراتك و نجوم اف ام*

*سلام المسيح :
بجيب اسامي البرامج دي منين : لالالالالالا ده سر المهنه بس هقولك علي حاجة تسهلك الامور 
مثلآ افتحي اي بلاعه وانت في الطريق وشمي وانت هتجحيلك افكار جميلة جدآ مثلآ تخيلي بالليل وانتي نايمة الصبح كده والنجوم طالعه انك نجمه ف برنامج عايزة البرنامج بيتكلم عن ايه ماهو الاول تجيبي النجوم والمذيع والمصور وبعد كده تجيبي فكرة البرنامج ( طبعآ ابقي قابليني لو في برنامج واحد ماتحرقتش مجموعة العمل وانتي الضيفه بتاعته ) يعني حاجات من دي وكلها طبعآ افكار او مثلآ وانتي شايلة اتنين او تلاته كيلو حشيش اسواني معتق ومعديه من لجنه رخمه هتلاقي نفسك بتقولي شعر سوداني لرمل السما وسحاب البحر .!!!!!!! ماعلينا ......... المهم دايمآ دوري علي الجديد اكيد مش هتلاقي حاجة وهتسالي في السوبر ماركت هيقولولك ده خلص خلاص .......... 
حد فاهم حاجة​*


----------



## جيلان (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين مراتك و نجوم اف ام*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> بجيب اسامي البرامج دي منين : لالالالالالا ده سر المهنه بس هقولك علي حاجة تسهلك الامور
> مثلآ افتحي اي بلاعه وانت في الطريق وشمي وانت هتجحيلك افكار جميلة جدآ مثلآ تخيلي بالليل وانتي نايمة الصبح كده والنجوم طالعه انك نجمه ف برنامج عايزة البرنامج بيتكلم عن ايه ماهو الاول تجيبي النجوم والمذيع والمصور وبعد كده تجيبي فكرة البرنامج ( طبعآ ابقي قابليني لو في برنامج واحد ماتحرقتش مجموعة العمل وانتي الضيفه بتاعته ) يعني حاجات من دي وكلها طبعآ افكار او مثلآ وانتي شايلة اتنين او تلاته كيلو حشيش اسواني معتق ومعديه من لجنه رخمه هتلاقي نفسك بتقولي شعر سوداني لرمل السما وسحاب البحر .!!!!!!! ماعلينا ......... المهم دايمآ دوري علي الجديد اكيد مش هتلاقي حاجة وهتسالي في السوبر ماركت هيقولولك ده خلص خلاص ..........
> حد فاهم حاجة​*



ايييييييييييييييييييييييييييه كل ده
بلاعة ايه وحشيش منك لله انت عايز تضيعنى
خلاص يابنى كان يوم اسود يوم ما سئلتك ld:
كفاية انت علينا فى المنتدى متعلمش حد حاجة انت عايزها تخرب


----------



## mena2222 (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين مراتك و نجوم اف ام*



جيلان قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة اوى يا مينا
> بس استلئى وعدك بئى والحق استخبى اليومين دول:t32:



اكيد طبعا هستخبى

هههههههههههههههه

هى دى محتاجة كلام


----------



## mena2222 (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين مراتك و نجوم اف ام*



gift قال:


> حلوة



ميرسى لمرورك يا جيفت


----------



## mena2222 (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين مراتك و نجوم اف ام*



جيلان قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه يا برنس انا نفسى اعرف بجد  انت بتجيب اسامى البرامج بتاعتك دى منين
> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا مش حينفع كدى  انتو عايزين وقفة احنا لازم نعمل حزب و ..............ززززالباقى انتو عرفينه:t32:



الة؟

انتو هتهددونا؟

اعملوا حزب يا جيلان 

يا سلالالالالالالالالالالالام

و احنا كمان هنعمل حزب

و ربنا هينصرنا

ان شاء الة

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## mena2222 (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين مراتك و نجوم اف ام*



maria123 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه




شكرا لمرورمك يا ماريا


----------



## mena2222 (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين مراتك و نجوم اف ام*



ibrahim william قال:


> gamda gdn



شكراااااااااا  يا ابراهيم

منور يا باشا


----------



## mena2222 (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين مراتك و نجوم اف ام*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> بجيب اسامي البرامج دي منين : لالالالالالا ده سر المهنه بس هقولك علي حاجة تسهلك الامور
> مثلآ افتحي اي بلاعه وانت في الطريق وشمي وانت هتجحيلك افكار جميلة جدآ مثلآ تخيلي بالليل وانتي نايمة الصبح كده والنجوم طالعه انك نجمه ف برنامج عايزة البرنامج بيتكلم عن ايه ماهو الاول تجيبي النجوم والمذيع والمصور وبعد كده تجيبي فكرة البرنامج ( طبعآ ابقي قابليني لو في برنامج واحد ماتحرقتش مجموعة العمل وانتي الضيفه بتاعته ) يعني حاجات من دي وكلها طبعآ افكار او مثلآ وانتي شايلة اتنين او تلاته كيلو حشيش اسواني معتق ومعديه من لجنه رخمه هتلاقي نفسك بتقولي شعر سوداني لرمل السما وسحاب البحر .!!!!!!! ماعلينا ......... المهم دايمآ دوري علي الجديد اكيد مش هتلاقي حاجة وهتسالي في السوبر ماركت هيقولولك ده خلص خلاص ..........
> حد فاهم حاجة​*




قلقتنى عليك يا بنى

قيس درجة الحرارة و قولى بسررررررررعة

ههههههههههههههههههه

هو انت اصلا فاهم الى كتبتة؟

هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## mena2222 (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين مراتك و نجوم اف ام*



جيلان قال:


> ايييييييييييييييييييييييييييه كل ده
> بلاعة ايه وحشيش منك لله انت عايز تضيعنى
> خلاص يابنى كان يوم اسود يوم ما سئلتك ld:
> كفاية انت علينا فى المنتدى متعلمش حد حاجة انت عايزها تخرب




دة بقى الى هو عاوزة

ميعلمش حد حاجة من الى يعرفها

انااااااااااااانى

انا بهدى النفوس يا جماعة

اوعوا تفهمونى غلط


----------



## جيلان (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين مراتك و نجوم اف ام*



mena2222 قال:


> دة بقى الى هو عاوزة
> 
> ميعلمش حد حاجة من الى يعرفها
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههه 
:a82:ماهى المصيبة يا مينا ان احنا فاهمينك صح


----------



## mena2222 (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين مراتك و نجوم اف ام*



جيلان قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> :a82:ماهى المصيبة يا مينا ان احنا فاهمينك صح




*لا 

انتى فهمانى غلط 

انا بهدى النفوس بس 

هههههههههههههههههههههه *


----------

